# Welches Echolot für mein Schlauchi



## Jeronnimo (29. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin grad dabei mir ein Schlauchboot zu zulegen, dazu einen Motor und natürlich ein Echolot.

Ich möchte das ganze zum Auslegen meiner Montagen nutzen und zwar an einem Fließgewässer (der Main)

Gesucht wird also ein Echolot das ich Mobil montieren kann, also an und Abbau sollten nicht allzu schwierig sein hmm ja und da ist noch der Geber der ja auch ins Wasser muss. Ich bin eher auf Entspannung aus also muss das Echolot irgenwie auch mit einem Heckmotor klar kommen. 

Ich will keine großartigen Seekarten erstellen etc. Ich will raus fahren, meine Stellen Finden und meine Ruten auslegen.

Gerne auch Tips zur Montage im speziellen für den Geber dann. 

Eine einfache Bedienung wäre supi. Wichtig ist mir auch noch das wenn ich eine geeignete Stelle gefunden habe ich dann auch noch irgendwie einschätzen könnte ob diese Stelle nun Unter mir ist oder neben mir etc. 

der Preis:
Ich muss keine 2.000 dafür ausgeben, da ich ja einfach nur meine Ruten ausbringen möchte. 

Zu den gegebenheiten. Boot 2.6m Motor: 2.5 PS / 5 PS Benziner 
wird es werden. 

Vorab schon mal vielen Dank für Ihre Antworten.


----------



## Franz_16 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot für mein Schlauchi*

Servus Jeronnimo,
ich habe für den Einsatz an meinem Schlauchboot ein Humminbird Piranha Max 215







Das Gerät ist voll portabel. Man braucht keinerlei zusätzliche Komponenten. Einfach nehmen, Saugnapfgeber montieren und schon gehts los. 

Das ist schon wirklich sehr bequem. Das waren die Vorteile.

Es wird nicht über einen externen Akku mit Strom versorgt, sondern über Batterien - was einfach nervig ist. 

Auflösung, Sendeleistung usw. kann im Prinzip vergessen. 
Die Anzeige von Fischen, detailierte Strukturen, Bodenhärte usw. ist bei solchen Geräten vorsichtig formuliert eher schwierig. Es hat auch kein Farbdisplay und bietet nur die traditionelle 2D-Ansicht. 

Dafür war es aber auch sehr preisgünstig. 

Ich nutze es eigentlich nur als reinen Tiefen-Anzeiger, gerade wenn ich mir schnell einen Überblick über einen Gewässerbereich beschaffen möchte. 

Wenn ich dann den Grund "erforschen" möchte, mache ich das auf die alte Methode. Blei an Schnur und abklopfen... 

Wenn man ein paar Euro ausgeben kann/möchte kriegt man da heutzutage schon wesentlich leistungsfähigere Geräte. 



> Eine einfache Bedienung wäre supi. Wichtig ist mir auch noch das wenn ich eine geeignete Stelle gefunden habe ich dann auch noch irgendwie einschätzen könnte ob diese Stelle nun Unter mir ist oder neben mir etc.



Beim Main hast du ja keine so großen Tiefen, der Bereich der vom Geber-Kegel erfasst wird, ist da eher überschaubar groß. Man weiß bei der 2D-Ansicht nicht genau wo sich die auf dem Bildschirm angezeigten Objekte befinden. Bei geringer Tiefe ist der Bereich in dem sich die angezeigten Objekte befinden können aber relativ klein.

Eine Richtung bekommt das ganze dann mit der Sidescan-Technik. 
Da kann man dann tatsächlich "links und rechts" schauen. 



> Ich will keine großartigen Seekarten erstellen etc. Ich will raus fahren, meine Stellen Finden und meine Ruten auslegen.



Und wenn du GPS im Gerät dabei hast, kannst du dir die Stellen natürlich auch abspeichern - was auch beim Ansitzangeln kein Nachteil sein muss. So findet man bestimmte Kanten immer wieder und kann auch Futterplätze ohne für alle anderen sichtbare Bojen etc. anlegen  



> Gesucht wird also ein Echolot das ich Mobil montieren kann, also an und Abbau sollten nicht allzu schwierig sein hmm ja und da ist noch der Geber der ja auch ins Wasser muss. Ich bin eher auf Entspannung aus also muss das Echolot irgenwie auch mit einem Heckmotor klar kommen.



Es gibt dafür Sets, mit denen man quasi jedes Echolot portabel machen kann. 
Hier mal ein Video wo erklärt wird, wie diese Sets funktionieren:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqluJu3U4go 

Kann man sich aber ggf. auch selber was zusammenbasteln, siehe:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201498



> Ich muss keine 2.000 dafür ausgeben, da ich ja einfach nur meine Ruten ausbringen möchte.


Ja gut, unter 2000€ kriegt man da schon was brauchbares. 
Es gibt halt 2 Möglichkeiten - entweder der reine Tiefenmesser, wie bei mir, da wirds dann mitunter sehr günstig. 

Wenn man ein paar Annehmlichkeiten haben möchte, gehts auch mit dem Preis nach oben. 
Ein Modell wo im Prinzip alles an Bord ist wäre zum Beispiel das Garmin Striker 7 SV - es gibt aber sicher noch ein Dutzend anderer Geräte die wohl auch geeignet wären. Vielleicht auch mal bei einem Fachhändler nachfragen und sich anhören was der dir empfehlen würde.


----------



## goldfisch12 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot für mein Schlauchi*

Hallo, vielleicht ist dieser Link für Dich interessant:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTU54g0VIpM

Da wird eine saubere und sehr praktikable Lösung vorgestellt, die nicht nur einfach in der Handhabung ist, sondern auch sehr gute Bildergebnisse in der Praxis liefert. 

Als Gerät würde ich Dir ein Garmin echomap chirp 52cv empfehlen. Das kostet mit Geber gut 500€ . Vorteile: Chirp Echolottechnik + Downscan und voll ausgebautem Plotter zu dem es auch Gewässerkarten vom MAIN gibt. Da kannst Du die gesuchten Strukturen schon auf der sogenannten "Angelkarte" direkt finden.
Schau mal in die Bucht unter Bluechart G2 German inland waters.


----------

